# الزاوج المسيحي والعلاقة الخاصة مابين الزوجين .... من سفر طوبيا



## losivertheprince (10 يونيو 2008)

*سلام المسيح

فأجاب طوبيا وقال أني قد سمعت انه قد عقد لها علي سبعة ازواج فماتوا وقد سمعت ايضآ ان الشيطان قتلهم - طوبيا 6 : 14  
سفر طوبيا من ضمن الاسفار القانونية الثانية وهو سفر قد اثبتت صحته في مواضيع ومجامع كثيرة وليس موضوعنا هو ليس هو أثبات صحة السفر بل هو موضوع من المواضيع التي طرحت في هذا السفر الشيق والبسيط جدآ والهادي بطريقة تجذب قارئه .
من ضمن الاحداث التي حدثت في هذا السفر هو موضوع زواج طوبيا أبن طوبيا من رعوئيل قريبة أبيه .
اما الموضوع كما طرح في السفر فسنقسمه هنا علي عدة أقسام : 
1 - طرح موضوع الزواج من الملاك روفائيل علي طوبيا :
( فجميع ماله مستحق لك ولابد لك من ان تتخذها زوجة - طوبيا 6 : 12 )
وهي مشورة من الله قبل ان تكون من انسان فمن طرح فكرة هذه الزيجة هو ملاك الله وليس طوبيا الشاب ولا طوبيا أبيه ولا أمرأته أي انها مشورة من الله وطالما كثيرآ ما نظرنا الي مشورة الله علي انها أمر يقطع من أرداتنا او يحد منها ...
طوبيا لم يكن ضعيف الارادة ولم يكن مسلوبآ او مجبرآ علي تقبل فكرة الزواج هذه ولم يكن أيضآ بالشاب المستهتر او المغامر الذي يرمي حياته في صراع من اجل اي شئ بل كان مطيعآ لابيه ولامه ومحبآ لهم وقد كان يعرف أيضى مشكلة هذه الزوجة المقترحة من قبل ملاك الله 
ان انه فكر جيدآ اولآ والموضوع الذي جعلة يقبل هذه الفكرة وهذه الزيجه وهذه التجربة الكبري هو ثقته في الله وفي معرفته ان مخافة الله تجعل :
( فلاجل هذا لا اخاف أن يصيبني مثل ذلك وانا وحيد لابوي فأنزل شيخوختهما الي الجحيم بالحزن - طو 6 : 15 ) 
اي انه كان يدرك أبعاد هذه الزيجة علي ابية وامه وليس مثل كثيرين الذين يختاروا لانفسهم زوجات وازواج علي غير أرادة ابائهم ولكن طوبيأ كان يدرك ان هذه الفتاه هي من أقربائه وهي بهذه الطريقة تكون محبوبة لابويه .... ولان المشورة الحسنة لله تجعل المشاكل تزال .
2 - تقبل فكرة الزواج والاستعداد لها :
( فقال له الملاك رافائيل : أستمع فاخبرك من هم الذين يستطيع الشيطان ان يقوي عليهم ان الذين يتزوجون فينفون الله من قلوبهم ويتفرغون لشهوتهم كالفرس والبغل اللذين لا فهم لهما ، اؤلئك للشيطان عليهم سلطان - طو 6 : 16 -17 )
فهكذا ينظر الكثيرين من المتقدمين علي الزواج وخاصة من الرجال علي أساسات شكلية فقط فالغرض هو العلاقة الجسدية بالاكثر ...... 
نحن لانتزوج لكي ننجب او لمجرد إطفاء لشهوة تتحول من علاقة مقدسة الي شهوة حيوانية بل ان الخطا الذي فعلة ازواج سارة السبعة المتوفين هو انهم نظروا اليها نفس نظرة الشيطان وهي النظرة الي فتاه جميله فقط وهكذا تساوا مع الشيطان وبما انهم لم يكن معهم الله ولم يعطوا الزاوج الا الشق الجنسي فقط فلذلك تغلب عليهم الشيطان بسهوله بمنطق : انتم تريدون الفتاه الجميله وانا أيضأ ، اذا فلنري من من يستطيع ان ياخذها بالقوة .
 وهنا انتصر الشيطان 
3 - الزاوج الطقسي وروح الله والطقوس في الحياة الاسرية :
( فأنت ان تزوجتها ودخلت عليها فأمسك عنها ثلاثة أيام ولا تتفرغ معها الا للصلوات - طو 6 : 18 ) 
وهي أيضآ مشورة من الله لكي يتمم كل بر ولا يكون الانسان كالبغل والفرس بل ليكون كالآنسان الذي أحبه الله .
( فذكر طوبيا كلام الملاك فأخرج من كيسه فلذة من الكبد وألقاها علي الجمر المشتعل - طو 8 : 20 )
وهذا الامر هو تتميم طقسي فالملاك رافائيل كان قادرآ علي مسك الشيطان ولكن الطاعة الكاملة وإتمام الطقوس هو جزء أساسي من الايمان بالله الذي يضع الطقوس لما بها من ايحاءات وذكري مهمة ومكملة لاتمام وانجاح حياتنا .
( ووعظ طوبيا البكر وقال لها ياسارة قومي نصلي الي الله اليوم وغدآ وبعد غد فأننا في هذه الليالي الثلاثة نتحد بالله وبعد الليالي الثلاث نكون في زواجنا - طو 8 : 4 ) 
يا الله ماهذه الروعة ليأتي الشيطان وليحاول فقط .... ليحاول ان يأخذ روح طوبيا فلن يستطيع .....
ان طوبيا يصلي 
ان طوبيا يكلم ألهه
ان طوبيا يكمل كل الطقوس والامور لكي يكمل كل بر 
ماهذا ان طوبيا الشاب لم ينظر الي سارة الشابة الجميلة التي اصبحت عروسته ولكنه نظر الي حياة متحدة بالله وأسرة تجعل من نسله ثمرة طيبة ....
انني اعتقد ان الزواج الطقسي الذي يمارس نادرى في الكنيسة والذي يتزوج فيه العروسان ثم ينطلق كلآ منهم الي دير مختلف لثلاثة أيام ماخوذ من هذا السفر الشيق ومن قصة طوبيا فالفكرة والهدف واحد .
( انت جبلت أدم من تراب الارض وأتيته حواء عونآ له - طو 8 : 8 ) 
فالله لم يأت بحواء لكي يعيش ادم حياة جنسية ولا لكي يظلا ليعبثا في جنة عدن تحت سمع وبصر الله ولم يعطه الله 40 حواء لكي يعيش معهم وكأن الله يري ان يفتح لادم بيت لمتعه الخطأ ولارتكاب الشرور تحت نظروه ورؤيته بل اعطي الله ادم حواء لكي تكون معينآ نظيره ولكي لايكون وحيدآ ولكي تكون :
عون وذراع بل والاهم ان تكون : 
الام والزوجة والرفيق المعينة التي تشد من أزره في الحياه
( والآن يارب انت تعلم اني لا لسبب الشهوة اتخذ اختي زوجة وانما رغبة في النسل الذي يبارك فيه أسمك - طو 8 : 9 ) 
ليس رغبة في الشهوة وليس رغبة في علاقت حيوانية ولكن رغبة لبركة أسم الله دهو الدهور فقط هذا أسمي هدف .
( وكان نحو صياح الديك ان رعوئيل أمر ان يجمع اليه غلمانه فانطلقوا معأ واحتفروا قبرآ - طو 8 : 11 )
وهذه الجملة التي قالها ابو زوجة طوبيا تطرق في أذاننا اجراس كثيرة في حياتنا ومعيشتنا الان وهي عدم الثقة بالله او بأعمال الله في رجالة واولاده المحبين له السالكين في طريقه ولعل هذا مثلآ للذين يزوجون بناتهم لاواد بعيدين عن الله فيسبب لهم هذا الموت ليس الموت الجسدي ولكن الموت بالبعد عن الله للانشغال بالامور الدنيوية والعالميه فهذا هو موت اخر بالنسبة لنا وهنا دعوة للتدقيق عند التقدم لزوجة من وجهة نظر الاب الحكيم الذي لايريد لابنته زوجة وكفي ولكنه ينظر ويدقق في من يسلك مع أبنته حتي نهاية العالم .
عودنا الكتاب المقدس المحيي علي سلاسة معانيه وقصصه التي تعرض لنا وجهات النظر وفي موضوع الزواج نجد طوبيا من ناحية ونجد ازواجها الذين ماتوا من ناحية أخري ولنا فقط الاختيار ..... فقط لنا *​


----------



## candy shop (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الزاوج المسيحي والعلاقة الخاصة مابين الزوجين .... من سفر طوبيا*

موضوع رااااااااااااائع جدااااااااا يا لوسيفر

ومهم فعلا اتمنى الكل يقراه

شكرااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## vena21 (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الزاوج المسيحي والعلاقة الخاصة مابين الزوجين .... من سفر طوبيا*

موضوع جميل جدا جدا مرسى قوى على تعبك


----------



## losivertheprince (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الزاوج المسيحي والعلاقة الخاصة مابين الزوجين .... من سفر طوبيا*



candy Shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااائع جدااااااااا يا لوسيفر
> 
> ومهم فعلا اتمنى الكل يقراه
> 
> ...



*سلام المسيح

كاندي انتي رأيك بالذات مشجع جدآ وليه اهمية عندي عامة انا مكتبتش حاجة من عندي الموضوع كله مكتوب في السفر كل ما هنالك اني قولت رأيي الخاص 
ربنا يخليكي وتنوري الدنيا كلها*​


----------



## losivertheprince (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الزاوج المسيحي والعلاقة الخاصة مابين الزوجين .... من سفر طوبيا*



vena21 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا جدا مرسى قوى على تعبك



*سلام المسيح

العفو جدآ علي مرورك وربنا يدينا ونتعلم من الانجيل ازاي نعيش حياتنا ونتعلم دائمآ*​


----------



## red_pansy (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الزاوج المسيحي والعلاقة الخاصة مابين الزوجين .... من سفر طوبيا*


*موضوع راااااااااائع يالوسيفر *

*ياريت فعلا ربنا يكون اول واحد فى حياتنا *

*وياريت كمان نسلم حياتنا لربنا وهو اللى يدبرهالنا *

*ولازم نتاكد ان الزاوج دة سر مقدس جدا وهو لتمجيد اسم الرب *

*وبتمنى فعلا من كل زوجين ان يبداو حياتهم فعلا بالصلاة *

*ميرسسسسسسسسسسى يالوسيفر ربنا يباركك *

*وننتظر منك المزيد *​


----------



## losivertheprince (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الزاوج المسيحي والعلاقة الخاصة مابين الزوجين .... من سفر طوبيا*



red_pansy قال:


> *موضوع راااااااااائع يالوسيفر *
> 
> *ياريت فعلا ربنا يكون اول واحد فى حياتنا *
> 
> ...



*سلام المسيح
طبعآ يا ريد كلامك مظبوط وربنا يعوضك علي المرور والتعليق الرائع وربنا يخليكي ونتعلم من ربنا دائما*​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الزاوج المسيحي والعلاقة الخاصة مابين الزوجين .... من سفر طوبيا*

شكرا لوسيفر
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الزاوج المسيحي والعلاقة الخاصة مابين الزوجين .... من سفر طوبيا*

*موضوع روعة وفى منتهى الجمال*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى العزيز*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## الحانوتى (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الزاوج المسيحي والعلاقة الخاصة مابين الزوجين .... من سفر طوبيا*

*موضوع جمييييييييييييييل ورائع 
ربنا يعوضك وتكتبلنا اكتر من كدا لكى نستفيد اكتر*​


----------



## i'm christian (25 يونيو 2008)

*موضوع رائع بجد
عارف يا لوسيفر اننا عندنا ناس فى بلدنا بيعملوا كدا ؟
بجد بيعملوا فرح طقسى وبعدين يروحوا مكان زى دير يقضوا فيه ال 3 ايام دول
انا اتمنى انى اجوز واحد مقتنع بالفكره دى 
بجد زى ما قال الكتاب 
" ان لم يبنى الرب البيت فباطل يتعب البناؤون "​*


----------

